# 13.5K Btu Coleman Ac Unit, 30A Hardwired Surgeguard For Sale



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

I will be upgrading to a 15K BTU AC unit, and am looking to sell the 13.5K BTU Coleman Mach 3 unit off of our 2011 312BH, purchased this year. I am only selling the outside unit with the shroud. It was only used on maybe 3 of the 6 trips we were able to take this year, and they were only 2-3 day trips. I will accept reasonable offers, and be as helpful as possible in arranging shipping if necessary.

I am also upgrading the unit to 50A electric service, and will be removing the 30A cord and hardwired SurgeGuard. Again, I will accept reasonable offers on these 2 items as a set, or separate them.

I also have miscellaneous adapters for the 30A cord.

The camper is currently at the dealer, but I should have it within a few days, and can access it easily, as the dealer is only about 10 minutes away.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

The AC unit is no longer for sale. I decided to go with 2 AC units, so I relocated it on the camper.

What I have available now is the *30A TRC Hardwired Surge Guard Model 34520*. It was installed when we bought the trailer at the end of February. I also have the original *30A Shore Power Cord *that came on the trailer.

The following items are new and never used. They are all Camco Power Grip items with the molded yellow handles on the cord ends.:

*Camco Power Grip 30A 25' Extension Cord w/ LED Indicator (55191)
Camco Power Grip 50A (M)/30A (F) Dogbone w/ LED Indicator (55175)
Camco Power Grip 15A (M)/30A (F) Dogbone (55165)*

I also have the original bathroom vent/fan and cover. I'm not desperately needing to sell the stuff, my mods are done. I'd just hate to get it all packed away, and then have to dig it back out, or have it sit for years when someone could be putting it to use. I'll consider any reasonable offers on any of it, and would love to move it all at once, before the DW gets on my tail to *make it disappear*.


----------

